
Uber’s Ad-Toting Drones Are Heckling Drivers Stuck in Traffic - markhall
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602662/ubers-ad-toting-drones-are-heckling-drivers-stuck-in-traffic/
======
loco5niner
This better not become a trend...

------
safeandsound
This sounds really annoying.

